# needle bar not engaging



## olly (Sep 9, 2009)

only a newbie at embroiding. have a happy 1201. was going fine until started job and stopped it 1/2 way through. don't know how to delete unfinished job so inched it back to start with stop button (about 500 st).went to start again with new job and everythings working except the reciprocator is not picking up the needle bar.took front off machine and recip seems to be moving ok but its not going far enough up the shaft to pick up needle bar so something is out of wack.oil marks on the shaft indicate it is going up as far as it was. turning the wheel by hand it seems to bottom out at 0/10 degrees and at top is going to 195.(there's a mark on the wheel at 200 !!)
heaps of videos about SWF but cant find one for this
hope someone can help out
cheers
olly


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

How old is your machine?
I have a HCA1201 1999 vintage.
The 15 color came out a couple of years later.
If yours is similar, I may be able to help with a possible fix.


----------



## olly (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve
thanks for the reply.Hope youse are over the floods !! I'll have to check actual # on the plate. I bought it 2nd hand think its about 9years old ??? its a 12 head also.ive read up on SWFs might be the solenoid ? the recipricator just wont go up high enough to catch the needle bar. Get back to you I haven,t got internet on at my shop but its only 10 min walk from home
cheers
Olly


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Olly, Have you tried to do a trim command? Sometimes this will get things back in sync.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I have sent you a PM
Didn't realise you were in Aust 
Call me on Wednesday.


----------



## digembroidery (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like you have a broken reciprociator. There is a plastic top and bottom. The top is just a small piece and will break, look to see if both pieces are there. I suspect the top is broken off, and the reciprociator needs to be replaced.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I think the cushion on the upper face plate of the fixed head needs replacing.
Dig out the old Happy parts manual (HCA1201), turn to page Fixed Head 1 6a-1
Part 29 - M0408412 - Cushion

After a while, it gets bashed out of shape by the needle bar boss pounding into it.
Eventually, the needle bar driver wont pick up the needle bar boss.
You can adjust it via screws on each end of the plate.
But, after awhile the adjustment will no longer have an effect, then you need to replace the cushion.

I have attached a how to I got from somewhere else.
You'll need it for next time, when you forget how to adjust it.


----------



## olly (Sep 9, 2009)

Art,
thanks for the reply but the vintage machine I have has a metal recipricator (don't know if the new ones have plastic) and everytning seems to be in order.
cheers
Olly


----------



## olly (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Steve
knew it would be something simple but not that simple
thanks
Olly


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Glad to help.
Yes, it is simple - when you know what you are looking for. 
Built like a tank the old Happy's, run all day with no issues, generally.

Did you get onto Hewards and order the cushion?


----------



## olly (Sep 9, 2009)

Spoke to the boss man. Gonna register through his website 1st.
Thanks again


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

good to hear.
hope it works out.


----------



## olly (Sep 9, 2009)

bungy said:


> good to hear.
> hope it works out.


Bundy
I know this is an old thread but it has done it again. Was doing a design and started the next colour realised it was wrong colour and inched machine back about 150 stitches and changed the thread. started up an doesn't pick the needle bar up. tried trim cut which worked but still wont engage. It shouldn't be the rubber as I dont use this machine much. Hopefully some easy fix
cheers
olly


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Olly
PM sent


----------



## Kewenawapp (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok so I am new at repairing this machine SWF Compact B Series. I have replaced the Reciprocator but I believe it is not going to the top of the shaft to grab the needle bar. I am not the only one who touched the machine, my boss also messed with the rotary. Not sure if this messed it all up. I just really want the machine running so I can do some cool embroidery. The sooner the better because we have hats to do.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Kewenawapp said:


> Ok so I am new at repairing this machine SWF Compact B Series. I have replaced the Reciprocator but I believe it is not going to the top of the shaft to grab the needle bar. I am not the only one who touched the machine, my boss also messed with the rotary. Not sure if this messed it all up. I just really want the machine running so I can do some cool embroidery. The sooner the better because we have hats to do.


Check your needle depth. I am not sure what your boss did but the rotary hook only affects the timing and the way it picks up thread. Turn the machine counterclockwise 2 times til the needle reaches 180 degrees. You should be able to see half the eye of the needle in the hook. If you can't then the needle depth is off on that needle. If you need help feel free to private message me


----------



## Kewenawapp (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope the needle depth is good. I have replaced the reciprocator and the old one was worn down significantly. It slanted up to the left. From watching from the side it looks like the needle bar engages and falls off that left side of the new reciprocator. To me this would mean somehow something isn't lined up but I am not sure what I can move to get it to line up more without the machine yelling error 300


----------



## jharrison10716 (May 24, 2018)

I have a tme-hc912 that i have been working on for some time. i have gotten 10 out of 12 heads running. this issue that i am having though is, that on head 8 and 4 needle 1 was not engaging i solved that problem now they wont catch the bobbin to sew and i have to self engage the needle myself as well. Now on head 2 none of my needles are sewing. what can i do to figure out these problems. i haven't worked on a old machine like this, so i only know what i have been tough on the newer machines. The manual book doesn't help me much and i'm stuck.


----------



## svw1899 (11 mo ago)

*Hi, i have the exact same problem with my Happy HCA 1201-40ttc, did anyone manage to get it fixed? @bungy *


----------

